# Rewiring dash, only batt light comes on



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I think it must be a ground issue, but I thought I'd put it out there.
I have all the bulbs back in the back of the dash, except the one behind the 
heater controls. When I put the key in the on position, the battery light comes on, but nothing else. I put the headlights on, and turn the knob that brightens the dash lights, but I get nothing. 
When I move the directional switch, the tail lights flash, and I hear the clicking sound, but no lights in the dash. 
I don't have the front directional lights reinstalled yet, I don't know if that's an issue. 
If anyone has any ideas, I'm all ears.
Thanks


----------

